
Chelsea Manning faces charges, solitary confinement after suicide attempt - kafkaesq
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2016/jul/28/chelsea-manning-suicide-attempt-military-charges-wikileaks
======
SixSigma
Poor Chelsea, the forgotten whistleblower - it's all Assange and Snowden.

~~~
stonogo
Snowden is the only responsible one of the lot. Assange is an attention addict
and Manning's leak was essentially a slow-burn temper tantrum.

I don't like the way their respective governments are treating any of them,
however.

~~~
norea-armozel
I think the Snowden point is even made more true since he recently said that
Wikileaks should've curated the recent leaks better (removing identifying
information and the like of civilians especially in the AKP emails). Of
course, Wikileaks shot back a tweet about Snowden trying to get a "pardon"
from Hillary. God, it's just sad.

------
em3rgent0rdr
Suicide falls under destruction of government property.

------
Iv
Unfortunately I don't see either candidate pardonning her. And that means at
the very least 4 more years in jail.

~~~
em3rgent0rdr
Gary Johnson (Libertarian) and Jill Stein (Green) support pardoning.

~~~
Iv
Yeah, good luck with that.

